# 3 month moratorium -  Will this effect switching lender



## gsp119 (22 May 2020)

Hi

We have applied for the 3 month break and been given it . we are due to come off a 2 year fixes rate of 3.15 EBS - up in Dec 

my question is - can i still move to another lender with better rates ? even after we availed of break ? 

appreciate and input

tks
J


----------

